

Head mounted camera tracks with your eyes - bensummers
http://hackaday.com/2010/05/25/head-mounted-camera-tracks-with-your-eyes/

======
sstone
Anyone involved in video (movies, music videos, commercials) could put this on
heads of a test audience and see what people focus on and how to deliver a
message more effectively.

I'm guessing people with autism could be detected with these things easily
since they focus on different things than people without the condition.

------
devinj
Seeing how the wearer reads is really-- staccato. It also makes me want to see
what people look at when they play video games. Do game designers use eye
tracking software? I can't really tell what my eyes focus on versus my brain.

~~~
joeyo
Those are saccades. They keep the area of interest on the most sensitive part
of the retina. Trying to understand how the brain produces stable vision from
such a sequence of unstable "snapshots" is an area of active research.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccade#Saccades_and_vision>

~~~
devinj
Yeah, I'd read about them sometime in the past, but to see it so visually is
jarring.

------
kordless
I wore one of these yesterday while working. It uses an infrared led/camera
setup to film your eye. The presence of the reflectors makes your eyes hurt
though.

------
ZXT
I'm not impress :(

